
Obama lists his favorite books of 2019 - hackerbeat
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6oYKxAgCn7/
======
davidjhall
There's a page two that's not accessible on instagram that has earlier books:
[https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/1211033245812441091?s...](https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/1211033245812441091?s=20)

There he recommended Exhalation/Ted Chiang -- my favorite of the year

------
mtmail
List plain text (from [https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/books/story/2019-...](https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/books/story/2019-12-28/barack-obama-favorite-books-2019))

    
    
        “The Age of Surveillance Capitalism: The Fight for a Human Future at the New Frontier of Power,” by Shoshana Zuboff
        “The Anarchy: The Relentless Rise of the East India Company,” by William Dalrymple
        “Furious Hours: Murder, Fraud and the Last Trial of Harper Lee,” by Casey Cep
        “Girl, Woman, Other,” by Bernardine Evaristo (Booker Prize winner)
        “The Heartbeat of Wounded Knee: Native America From 1890 to the Present,” by David Treuer
        “How to Do Nothing: Resisting the Attention Economy,” by Jenny Odell
        “Lost Children Archive,” by Valeria Luiselli
        “Lot: Stories,” by Bryan Washington
        “Normal People,” by Sally Rooney
        “The Orphan Master’s Son,” by Adam Johnson
        “The Yellow House,” by Sarah M. Broom (National Book Award winner, nonfiction)
        “Say Nothing: A True Story of Murder and Memory in Northern Ireland,” by Patrick Radden Keefe
        “Solitary,” by Albert Woodfox
        “The Topeka School,” by Ben Lerner
        “Trick Mirror: Reflections on Self-Delusion,” by Jia Tolentino
        “Trust Exercise,” by Susan Choi (National Book Award winner, fiction)
        “We Live in Water: Stories,” by Jess Walter

~~~
grzm
Please don't use code blocks for quoting text. Due to side-scrolling, it's
difficult to read in narrow windows, particularly on mobile devices.

------
dredmorbius
1\. _The Age of Surveillance Capitalism: The Fight for a Human Future at the
New Frontier of Power,_ by Shoshana Zuboff

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/age-of-surveillance-
capitalis...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/age-of-surveillance-capitalism-
the-fight-for-a-human-future-at-the-new-frontier-of-power/oclc/1121142538)

2\. _The Anarchy: The Relentless Rise of the East India Company,_ by William
Dalrymple

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/anarchy-the-relentless-
rise-o...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/anarchy-the-relentless-rise-of-the-
east-india-company/oclc/1128195130)

3\. _Furious Hours: Murder, Fraud and the Last Trial of Harper Lee,_ by Casey
Cep

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/furious-hours-murder-fraud-
an...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/furious-hours-murder-fraud-and-the-last-
trial-of-harper-lee/oclc/1110448869)

4\. _Girl, Woman, Other,_ by Bernardine Evaristo (Booker Prize winner)

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/girl-woman-
other/oclc/1127909...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/girl-woman-
other/oclc/1127909792)

5\. _The Heartbeat of Wounded Knee: Native America From 1890 to the Present,_
by David Treuer

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/heartbeat-of-wounded-knee-
nat...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/heartbeat-of-wounded-knee-native-
america-from-1890-to-the-present/oclc/1108751718)

6\. _How to Do Nothing: Resisting the Attention Economy,_ by Jenny Odell

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/how-to-do-nothing-
resisting-t...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/how-to-do-nothing-resisting-
the-attention-economy/oclc/1130765325)

7\. _Lost Children Archive,_ by Valeria Luiselli

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/lost-children-
archive/oclc/11...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/lost-children-
archive/oclc/1111703725)

8\. _Lot: Stories,_ by Bryan Washington

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/lot-
stories/oclc/1128099233](https://www.worldcat.org/title/lot-
stories/oclc/1128099233)

9\. _Normal People,_ by Sally Rooney

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/normal-
people/oclc/1119769689](https://www.worldcat.org/title/normal-
people/oclc/1119769689)

10\. _The Orphan Master’s Son,_ by Adam Johnson

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/orphan-masters-son-a-
novel/oc...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/orphan-masters-son-a-
novel/oclc/777134695)

11\. _The Yellow House,_ by Sarah M. Broom (National Book Award winner,
nonfiction)

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/yellow-
house/oclc/1122461200](https://www.worldcat.org/title/yellow-
house/oclc/1122461200)

12\. _Say Nothing: A True Story of Murder and Memory in Northern Ireland,_ by
Patrick Radden Keefe

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/say-nothing-a-true-story-
of-m...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/say-nothing-a-true-story-of-murder-
and-memory-in-northern-ireland/oclc/1088724018)

13\. _Solitary,_ by Albert Woodfox

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/solitary/oclc/1105720325](https://www.worldcat.org/title/solitary/oclc/1105720325)

14\. _The Topeka School,_ by Ben Lerner

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/topeka-
school/oclc/1126252713](https://www.worldcat.org/title/topeka-
school/oclc/1126252713)

15\. _Trick Mirror: Reflections on Self-Delusion,_ by Jia Tolentino

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/trick-mirror-reflections-
on-s...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/trick-mirror-reflections-on-self-
delusion/oclc/1117453514)

16\. _Trust Exercise,_ by Susan Choi (National Book Award winner, fiction)

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/trust-
exercise/oclc/111435376...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/trust-
exercise/oclc/1114353765)

17\. _We Live in Water: Stories,_ by Jess Walter

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/we-live-in-water-
stories/oclc...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/we-live-in-water-
stories/oclc/885023342)

(ProTip: don't use HN code blocks for quoted text.)

